# ¿Optoacoplador de cruce por cero?



## erwinchicana (Oct 4, 2010)

hola amigos alguien me podría decir que es un optoacoplador de cruce por cero y para que casos se utiliza, que diferencia tiene con los otros y en que casos lo puedo usar, cual es su ventaja.
gracias por su respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Es un optoacoplador para excitar un tiristor o triac en corriente alterna.

Independientemente del momento en que lo dispares , esperará al próximo paso por cero de la senoidal para conectar , y de esa manera evitar transitorios y demás ruidos eléctricos.

Saludos !


----------



## kal00 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS, significa que cuando pase por cero es cuando active el Gate del TRIAC? Pero no es muy poco tiempo? Algunos microsegundos solamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

Claro , pero el triac - tiristor seguirá conduciendo todo el hemiciclo hasta que la corriente sea casi cero , o sea llegando al otro pasaje por cero , dónde si vuelve a dispararlo , vuelve a conducir otro hemiciclo , y si no , se apaga. ¿Capishe?  

Saludos !


----------



## kal00 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya capishe . Tengo sólo una pregunta más: Lo de activar el TRIAC por el semiciclo siguiente al paso por cero, lo determina el mismo optotriac (que le pase corriente al gate del TRIAC hasta que detecte un voltaje RMS casi cero)? O ya es parte de la configuración de fábrica del TRIAC?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

El próximo disparo lo hizo el optotriac (o no lo hizo porque no lo autorizaste encendiendo su led infrarrojo interno). El que detecta el pasaje por cero es el opto con detección de paso por cero , No el triac.

Los triacs (bidireccionales) o los tiristores (unidireccionales) funcionan distinto a los transistores , digamos que un transistor lo podés utilizar como llave , saturás la base , conduce ; dejás de alimentarla , no conduce. En cambio triacs y tiristores mediante un pulso suficiente quedan bloqueados conduciendo eternamente o hasta que el circuito se corte , cuando la corriente se haga cero (o ínfima) a traves de él , dejará de conducir , aún cuando vuelva a haber tensión no conducirá nuevamente a menos que vuelvas a dispararlo.

Saludos !


----------



## erwinchicana (Oct 4, 2010)

gracias por tu respuesta DOSMETROS, sabes tengo una duda yo estoy utilizando un optoacoplador el MOC 3010 para dispara unos triacs de potencia que en este caso son los BTA41-600B pero tengo un problema ya que tengo que conmutar dos lineas de 220v a fin de que mi carga no se apaga que en este caso es un motor de 1HP, pero al momento que hace el cambio de PRINCIPAL a RESPALDO  mi motor mucho zumba osea pareciera que se desestabiliza ademas la tension el mi carga(que en este caso es el motor, baja) no entiendo porque baja, y me pregunto esta bien que utilice el MOC 3010 o tal ves debería utilizar el 3041 pero la verdad es que no se, ah otra cosa mas me dijeron a que debido que el motor es una carga inductiva, se le tiene que colocar una bobina en la entrada para disminuir el ruido que pueda generar el motor, de la linea de alimentación, que uno mismo tiene que calcular la cantidad de vueltas y el calibre del cobre pero no se muy bien de esto, ayúdenme por favor a solucionar este problema,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2010)

MOC3010 , MOC3011 Y MOC3012 NO tienen detección de cero.

MOC3041 , MOC3042 Y MOC3043 SI lo tienen.

Si no usas detección del paso por cero las cargas inductivas generan problemas y los triacs tienen la mala costumbre de dispararse cuando no corresponde.

La red snubler clásica está hecha con una resistencia de 100 ohms en serie con 100nF y se conecta entre MT1 y MT2. Podés evitarla con triacs Hi Com.

Por otro lado pensándolo bién quizás te convenga usar un puente de 4 díodos y un tiristor de compuerta dura del estilo BT151 , ya que al tiristor se le puede colocar una resistencia de 1k entre compuerta y cátodo para desensibilizarlo o también se le puede aplicarle una polarización levemente negativa para evitar falsos disparos.

Creo que a Fogonazo le he visto publicado un circuito de éste estilo.

Saludos !


----------



## pepechip (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola
el hacer un conmutador para un motor mediamte triac lo veo bastante arriesgado, mas que nada porque puede ocurrir que los tengas funcionando simultaneamente y obtengas unos bonitos fuegos artificiales.
Con un contactor te resultaria la conmutacion mas simple y segura.


----------



## nata (Feb 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , pero el triac - tiristor seguirá conduciendo todo el hemiciclo hasta que la corriente sea casi cero , o sea llegando al otro pasaje por cero , dónde si vuelve a dispararlo , vuelve a conducir otro hemiciclo , y si no , se apaga. ¿Capishe?
> 
> Saludos !



No está de más agradecer, me ha sido muy util su discusión para entender lo del cruce por cero!


----------



## JANDRES00 (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola, necesito de sus ayudas, estoy utilizando el moc3043 en el cual sus pines 6 y 4 se dirigen a dos triac externos, claro bta40600

El moc esta alimentado en el pin 1 por medio de un relevador tq212v y el pin 2 viene de un puente rectificador, alguien me puede ayudar a entender este funcionamiento, se los agradeceré mucho 
por favor................ 

aquí esta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2014)

Que es lo que necesitás que haga ?

Que hace y que no hace ?

Por que dos triacs en paralelo ?

Para que es SW1 ?


----------



## JANDRES00 (Ago 14, 2014)

es un detector y corrector de cortos,
 los triacs son para cuando se produce el corto para desviarlo ya que los dos van a la salida pero como este corto tienen que ser corregido esta el switch para realimentar y volver a funcionar correctamente
donde me pierdo mucho es a partir del relevador y el moc 
quiero saber su funcionamiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

¿ Dónde está la parte que detecta los cortocircuitos ?  

Yo veo un puente rectificador con varias resistencias que alimentan al MOC.

Por otro lado el MOC gatilla los triacs para que encienda la lámpara.

Cómo cada vez que termina un hemiciclo la cosa se reinicia ¿para que el switch? (eso sería para contínua)


----------



## JANDRES00 (Ago 14, 2014)

exacto eso es lo q*UE *también quiero saber para empezar puedo tener un corto tanto en mi entrada la toma de mi casa como en mi salida que seria la lámpara (este puede ser cualquier aparato electrónico) solo puse la lámpara para ejemplo me puede ayudar a entender el funcionamiento del relevador que es de 10 pines junto con el moc *POR* favor *POR* favor obsérvelo bien es cuestión de observarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

Mirá , por mas que lo observo , solo veo lo que antes comenté.

En general no se usaría ni loco un Triac (o 20 en paralelo) para cortar la corriente de cortocircuito , ya que el triac *ya se habría puesto en corto internamente* y ya no abriría


----------



## JANDRES00 (Ago 14, 2014)

*POR *favor mire este documento



			
				Moderador dijo:
			
		

> ¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un foro, *no en un chat*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2014)

¿ Que cual documento ?

Todos los protectores de cortocircuito domiciliario son electromecánicos y no usan Triacs , se llaman llave termomagnética :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...fesASZiIDQAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## JANDRES00 (Ago 14, 2014)

gracias de verdad lo digo.....siento que le quite el tiempo, mil disculpa pero le dejo el circuito terminado por si alguien sabe un poco de esto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2014)

Dos TRIAC´s gatillados con un solo optoacoplador *NO* me gusta.


----------



## JANDRES00 (Ago 14, 2014)

al principio creí que era para soportar potencia....pero le explico por partes algunos datos para que me pueda ayudar.......al simular el circuito tengo 84.5 Vrms y un amperaje de aproximadamente 3.4 mA en mi fuente o alternador, 
 al quitar los 2 puentes y el relé en el circuito, a la salida del moc tengo 1.23 mA y un voltaje que varia entre 30 hasta 50v esto es cuando el Switch mecánico esta encendido o sea hacia abajo en este caso conectado al pin 6 del moc de lo contrario si esta apagado el switch el moc se eleva en voltaje hasta los 600 tal vez que tienen como voltaje en no conducción y en amperaje cae hasta .01 mA y la lámpara se apaga
ojo dije sin relevador que esta interconectado a los dos puentes ya que tengo entendido que la conexión entre los 2 puentes me desvía las cargas al entrar un suministro de corriente....
ver el comentario #11 de arriba la primer foto que envié por favor



hola torres.electronico  o quien sepa acerca de esto por favor podrían ayudarme en entender el funcionamiento entre dos puentes rectificadores y un relevador tq2 para que llegue al moc
en el comentario #19 pueden ver la interconexión entre estos 3 elementos
gracias espero alguien pueda ayudarme......


----------



## papirrin (Ago 14, 2014)

Yo no entendi que preguntas, ¿pero te fijaste que ese  rele tiene polaridad y esta alrevez?


----------



## JANDRES00 (Ago 14, 2014)

si, michas gracias por notarlo si este circuito tiene muchos errores y eso es lo que se busca
de echo el circuito que subí es el original
podrían ayudarme en entender el funcionamiento entre los dos puentes rectificadores y el relevador tq2 para que llegue al moc y este se accione
ya modificado es asi
.......


----------

